# Help with a scar revision cpt code



## lcampos (Aug 27, 2009)

Can anyone please assist me with the appropriate CPT code to use for a scar revision in the abdominal area, or direct me to any resources to assist me. 

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## mbort (Aug 28, 2009)

look at the complex repair codes in the integ sections of CPT 140XX


----------

